# Cannot Add a rung of logic



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's something that happens that is peculiar to PLC 5's. Upload a copy of the program from the controller, save it. Then, wipe the controller by powering it down, pull the battery, and short the battery contacts for a minute. Download a fresh copy of your program, then do your edits again. 

By the way... is the controller keyswitch in program mode? Certain things you can't do on PLC 5's in rem/run. Stuff like creating new data table addresses, for one popular example.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

pmaxwell said:


> I am trying to add a rung to a PLC5-60 in RSLogix and when I accept the rung edits I get the following error; Rung could not be inserted into the online processor! Insert instruction Failed: Ext Sts=0x0B Access denied- privilege violation. I have checked and there are no restrictions set up under passwords and privileges under the project tree. Has anyone seen this before?


It's telling you that your PLC is in the Run state. It can't let you add rungs to a PLC that is operating a process, otherwise the outcome becomes unpredictable. You have to put the CPU key switch into the "Program" position, which means whatever it is doing will have to stop. No way around that as far as I know.


----------



## pmaxwell (Apr 11, 2012)

The processor is in remote mode and I have added rungs to the ladder in the past on this processor. I will try to blow the program and reload. I have 8 other processors that I can add rungs to in remote mode so it has to be some anomaly with this processor. 

Thanks!!


----------



## pmaxwell (Apr 11, 2012)

Thought I would share with you what the problem was. I was out of memory on the PLC. I only had one word of memory left. I deleted some unused data files and was able to add the rungs that I needed. Seems as though AB would give a more accurate indicator of this! Thanks for your help!!


----------

